# Citizen Chronomaster AQ4030-51A--A Giant Killer, maybe the GOAT



## jandrese

Recently, I traveled to Japan. Based on an excellent article on Deployant on the to do list was to examine the Citizen Chronomaster. For me this involved a trip to the Citizen Flagship store in the Ginza area of Tokyo. There were many watches in the Flagship store, but I quickly landed on the Chronomaster case. Yes, case, there are many more Chronomaster models than I knew, but I was looking for the washi paper dial version. In point of fact, however, there are multiple washi paper dial models and this one, the A060-T024271 was previously unknown to me but it caught my eye right away. The washi paper is Tosa-Washi, the thinnest manmade paper in the world so, yeah, it's special. I might add that there was a battery powered version in steel with a blue dial that was very fetching but let's focus on the AQ4030-51A, a JDM only model. If you Google this reference number you won't find anything in English, so I guess I'm a pioneer. Here is a video review of the black washi dial version of this very same watch in Russian. The black is also very fetching in person.























Video showing the precise movement of the seconds hand and the quick-change perpetual calendar date in action.
















Since there are so many things going on with this watch I'm going to list the special features of this watch up front here.


Material: high-grade titanium (Super Titanium ) with Duratect protective treatment, which is surface hardening (and DLC? I'm not sure).
Case: 40 mm diameter not including the crown guards and smooth overhang bezel. Easy wearing 12.5 mm thickness that actually appears less beause you cannot see the peak of the crystal at all.
Dial: Traditional tosa-washi paper made by a paper master covered by clear plastic to which the indices are applied. The appearance runs from fresh snow to electric ice crystals with overall impressive three-dimensionality.
Indices: applied, high polish with unique central channel lumed with subtle dark lume. Legibility day or night is simply outstanding
Handset: delicately beveled (see the tips) and lumed minutes and hour hands, lancet style seconds hand. Steeply banked rehaut with minutes track and lume pips for visibility day or night at any angle.
Date: perpetual calendar with quick set date mechanism. The date change is neat looking and unique.
Time setting: hacking, zero reset, and independently settable hour hand.
Crystal: double domed sapphire with AR so good it really is not there, it really is totally invisible. Even in situations where I can get GS watches to glare this watch refuses.
Movement: HAQ regulated to +/-5 sec per year-if it gains 5 seconds per year in 12 _years_ it will have gained one minute-with power reserve indication feature. Seconds hand nails each marker every time and can be reset by checking the power reserve. It must have an anti-backlash mechanism like GS. Eco-drive charges by light, no battery changes necessary, with 7 months in the dark power reserve with quiet feature where hands stop moving but timekeeping continues for up to 1.5 _years_.
WR: 100 m with screw down crown.
Bracelet and clasp: slender, tapering titanium with high polish tracks on the center links. Several half and full links are removeable by screws threading into massive tubes having a fixed screwhead at opposite end. Clasp is twin trigger release with the most positive action I've ever felt. Deep set mushroom pin is gripped by precision-made pincers neatly shaped for optimum resistance to opening; it reeks of unseen quality. This watch sits lightly and securely on the wrist.
Caseback: screw down titanium with central phoenix rising medallion in high polish and high relief over a stone finish base; it reeks of quality.
Finishing: Movement is decorated to haute horology standards. Case features zaratsu* (i.e. tin plate technique) polishing, compound curves and lengthy sexy lugs. The brushed areas are the finest and most regular I've ever seen. The finishing smashes anything under say $10k or $12k easily and competes on equal footing with GS. Aside from GS I've personally rarely held anything better finished including Vacheron, JLC, Rolex, Omega, whatever. Not even the lovely solid platinum Rolex Daytona at $70k has better finishing. I've never personally handled a Patek, but I've held Breguet and Lange. These high horology brands feature the same level or better finishing (yeah, ok, mostly better), but the Lange catalogue is almost all _10-fold_ the price.
Limited production: only six people at giant Citizen can make these watches and they only finish 1 per day each. The people are the so-called Super-Meisters.























This exact watch is currently on the billboards in Japan pictured next to GS. Clearly Citizen has GS squarely in their sights. I'm partial to the egalitarian ethos at Citizen and I have a deep love for GS and Seiko in general. This watch has done the unthinkable, it has made me place GS, especially GS quartz on a second albeit lofty tier. 














This classy yet sporty insanely accurate perpetual calendar highly durable watch is a serious contender to the greatest watch of all time. Unrivaled timekeeping (until Citizen themselves better it with their 2019 release), supreme finishing, outstanding comfort and ease of ownership. 10-year warranty (1-year outside Japan for some reason). This is a massive achievement. 















Please see this watch in person if you can. I'm told there is a Citizen boutique in New York City. This watch rewards repeated inspection, loving gazes, and heaps of magnification. Witness it sparkle reflections on the wall in sunlight. It may not scream how great it is to the uninitiated, but it is sublime. Show me a more idyllic wrist mounted timekeeper and I'll buy that. For now, I'm thinking of getting another version. The prices are low for what you are getting. A lot of money for sure, but they might be losing money on these beauties.

*Specifications:*


Caliber No. A060　
± 5 seconds / year　accuracy
High precision eco-drive
White Dial
Super titanium Duratect Case　
Titanium band
White plating　surface treatment
Dual spherical sapphire glass (99% Clarity coating)　
Three fold - one push type clasp　
Screw Lock Crown
Second Hand Stop Function
Date Correction Function
10 Bar water resistant
Calendar Update Function
Perpetual Calendar (until February 28, 2100)
Charge Level Display Function
Charge Warning Function
Overcharge Protection Function
Impact Detection Function
Automatic Needle Correction Function　
Allergy-resistant allergy
Anti-Magnetic
Night light function
20.0 mm Width
88 gram weight
38.4 mm x 12.5 mm Case size

*Zaratsu polishing has absolutely nothing to do with polishing of nihonto or Japanese swords. Zaratsu is a watchmaking technique and is not unique to Japan.


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: Citizen Chronomaster A060-T024271--A Giant Killer, maybe the GOAT*

That's a very nice piece. Thanks for taking the time to post your thoughts as well as some excellent photos.


----------



## blfan

*Re: Citizen Chronomaster A060-T024271--A Giant Killer, maybe the GOAT*

Great photos, the model is actually AQ 4030-51A. I was considering this watch in black but went with the one shown in the Deployant review instead.

How is the black dial version in person? Is the paper dial obvious as it is hard to see on photos and the video review.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

*Re: Citizen Chronomaster A060-T024271--A Giant Killer, maybe the GOAT*

That dial looks a lot more impressive in your pictures than I've seen to date. Impressive to say the least.

I'm curious, will the paper dial break down over time due to light exposure? I know that UV light (from the sun) is supposed to be best to keep Eco Drives fully charged up but not necessary. I put my three Eco Drives on a window sill every few weeks for a few hours, they can get pretty toasty so there must be a lot of energy hitting the dial even behind window glass.

Paper can break down quickly in direct sunlight, hence why I brought it up.


----------



## jandrese

*Re: Citizen Chronomaster A060-T024271--A Giant Killer, maybe the GOAT*



blfan said:


> Great photos, the model is actually AQ 4030-51A. I was considering this watch in black but went with the one shown in the Deployant review instead.
> 
> How is the black dial version in person? Is the paper dial obvious as it is hard to see on photos and the video review.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the model number, it actually is not easy to locate. AQ4030-51A. Anyway, the black dial is quite striking in person. The colorway is less subtle than the white model. There is more contrast between the dial and the markers for instance. The dial goes from black to dark grey with sparkles. Really very nice. The texture of the paper is very fine. You need magnification to see paper fibers but I reckon they are breaking up the light in interesting ways.


----------



## jandrese

*Re: Citizen Chronomaster A060-T024271--A Giant Killer, maybe the GOAT*



tmathes said:


> That dial looks a lot more impressive in your pictures than I've seen to date. Impressive to say the least.
> 
> I'm curious, will the paper dial break down over time due to light exposure? I know that UV light (from the sun) is supposed to be best to keep Eco Drives fully charged up but not necessary. I put my three Eco Drives on a window sill every few weeks for a few hours, they can get pretty toasty so there must be a lot of energy hitting the dial even behind window glass.
> 
> Paper can break down quickly in direct sunlight, hence why I brought it up.


Citizen claims to have protected the paper from UV. There is that 10-year warranty so it's all good as long as I seek service in Japan.


----------



## bam49

Looks like a very well made watch with some great features - personally though I still prefer the look of a GS quartz.. Wear in good health as they say :-!


----------



## jandrese

bam49 said:


> Looks like a very well made watch with some great features - personally though I still prefer the look of a GS quartz.. Wear in good health as they say :-!


Thanks, yeah, there are things l like better about my GS models. I think the GS looks more lux for lack of a better expression. My GS quartz models do, however, lose out on features. For example, I've got one sitting on my desk right now in need of a battery change.


----------



## Ziptie

Lovely watch. Thanks for the review!


----------



## JayLecoe

This is one of those:

"Shut up and take my money" watches.


Where can I buy one??
Price? The cheapest I've seen is $2450. Anyone find a better price?


----------



## SaoDavi

Glad they ditched that PR on this model. That thing was an eyesore. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndependentGeorge

Maybe this just means I'm uncultured, but this watch appeals to me far more than anything I've seen in /f381.


----------



## murokello

Congratulations. I have this one without the lume hands and could not be happier.


----------



## pdsf

OP - thanks for the great review! I was just thinking about you, knowing that you had bought that watch. I am so happy that you love it..... It looks amazing. Now I want one. haha.



murokello said:


> Congratulations. I have this one without the lume hands and could not be happier.


Is this the AQ4020-54Y?


----------



## jandrese

murokello said:


> Congratulations. I have this one without the lume hands and could not be happier.


Sweet, that is an attractive model too. As I recall the diameter is ~37.5 mm. I really want to spring for a similar model with blue dial.


----------



## jandrese

pdsf said:


> OP - thanks for the great review! I was just thinking about you, knowing that you had bought that watch. I am so happy that you love it..... It looks amazing. Now I want one. haha.
> 
> Is this the AQ4020-54Y?


I believe that is the model number. It's a hot number too.


----------



## JayLecoe

I forgot to say thank you to the OP for this excellent review.


----------



## pdsf

jandrese said:


> I believe that is the model number. It's a hot number too.


Thank you. I agree, it's a hot number. I wouldn't be able to stop myself if I didn't have a 9F 3-hander already. Although, if I were to see it in person, it'd be v hard to resist.

(Good that I checked this thread again - I don't get notifications when someone quoted my post anymore...odd).


----------



## Badger18

The Citizen GS 9f compition is getting closer each year but Citizen needs to have more non Japan Dealers .


----------



## JayLecoe

So no better prices?


----------



## Don Draper

It is lumed! One thing I dislike about GS is the lack of lumibrite.
This watch shows that it can be done in a tasteful manner. 

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Great review.. Belongs in f9 too.


----------



## HiggsBoson

That's an absolutely beautiful watch, huge congratulations.
I hope to own one......someday. :-!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

murokello said:


> Congratulations. I have this one without the lume hands and could not be happier.


Nice. While I like the lume of the AQ4030 series, I prefer the slightly smaller & thinner AQ4020 models. Also the lack of a screw-down crown is not a big deal for me as the water resistance is the same.


----------



## pdsf

HiggsBoson said:


> That's an absolutely beautiful watch, huge congratulations.
> I hope to own one......someday. :-!


Hmm, knowing you that day might come quite soon hahaha! I think it'd go so well with your collection.


----------



## brian.swimdad

Subtly gorgeous! 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadigaaram

I was wondering if you actually measured the dimensions of your awesome Citizen chronomaster? 

In the japan website it says the case is 38.4mm excluding the crown. 

Am a guy with a 6.5 wrist - do you think it will be too big for me? Does it wear large in general?

Thanks in advance for your reply!

Cheers 🙂


----------



## Kadigaaram

And may I also know your wrist size please, just so I can compare it to mine.

Sorry to be pain. Haha a student here about to graduate, looking to get his one watch to hold for a long time.

Thanks.


----------



## Kadigaaram

Did you buy yours in Japan or from online? Will really appreciate some details.

Thanks 🙂 

Does the seconds hand perfectly on the mark? Without being off at all. Thanks!


----------



## jandrese

Hello kadigaarm, we've been dialoguing on my youtube channel about this watch. Perhaps I was not clear but I bought the watch at the flagship store in Ginza, Tokyo. I measure it from 10 to 4 o'clock smack on at 40 mm.


----------



## Drinchalla

We need some black sheep representation. I picked this up a few days back from SeiyaJapan. I love how the dial can look black with water spots or grey with the paper fibre. Pictures don't really do it justice but it's all I can do with my phone.


----------



## jandrese

Drinchalla said:


> We need some black sheep representation. I picked this up a few days back from SeiyaJapan. I love how the dial can look black with water spots or grey with the paper fibre. Pictures don't really do it justice but it's all I can do with my phone.


Sweet, I saw this one in Japan too. Sorely tempted to purchase it as well! Congrats.


----------



## das997

Was seriously considering selling my GS for this. I've now had a few days to think about it, but the truth is I like farting around setting my watches ... I'd probably get bored if it was always right, all the time. For now, will stick to the SBGX115 and SARX055 combo. It appears I'm a closet Seiko fanboy.


----------



## jkpa

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## sushisumo

had this beauty for awhile already.. just wanted to share some photos of it.. super under-rated as compared to the grand seikos. i wonder if the citizens will even get their value "unlocked"


----------



## sushisumo

View attachment 14133153

View attachment 14133155

View attachment 14133165


had this beauty for awhile already.. just wanted to share some photos of it.. super under-rated as compared to the grand seikos. i wonder if the citizens will even get their value "unlocked"


----------



## espiga

Hi sushisumo,

WOW, thank you, very much for sharing with us this beauty!!!

Instruct and give knowledge to the public about the features on this watch and they will see the quality.
I learned that the pusher above the crown allows to see the Power Reserve!
When you do not have to open the case back, to change the battery every time the hands stop, is one more step
above.

Best regards.


----------



## aggressivetiminghabits

ugh... I want a washi chronomaster so badly. For now, I just ordered an older one off eBay and that'll have to do. I do wish I'd gotten onto these forums sooner, I think there will be a bit of a countdown before I'm able to post anything!


----------



## Travelller

Thanks for another great review :-! - I absolutely love these Citizens! 

If they weren't JDM I'm sure I'd own both (w & w/o lume) but I've never ordered a watch online _(for all the obvious reasons)_ but heck, I may have to make an exception for at least one of these Washi-paper-dial Citizens. That or get on a plane to go (back) to Nippon - Tokyo rocked & Ginza was a pretty cool experience. Hell, even their Abercrombie & Fitch building blew me away, lol ;-)

_p.s. regarding my recent request for a lume shot, I'm good - thanks |>_


----------



## LastJV

Hi guys--I've been stalking a Washi Chronomaster for almost a year and am finally ready to pull the trigger. But have two questions:

1) Does anyone who's bought one have a recommendation for one seller over another? ie, Higuchi vs. Seiya?

2) Just this month a limited edition model was released with a gold medallion, second hand, and Citizen mark on the dial (AQ4021-51W). Does anyone have thoughts on this versus the original? (I don't want the lumed version—I want nothing to distract from that beautiful polishing on the hands and markers.)

Grateful for any thoughts/advice/etc.


----------



## LastJV

Hi guys--I've been stalking a Washi Chronomaster for almost a year and am finally ready to pull the trigger. But have two questions:

1) Does anyone who's bought one have a recommendation for one seller over another? ie, Higuchi vs. Seiya?

2) Just this month a limited edition model was released with a gold medallion, second hand, and Citizen mark on the dial (AQ4021-51W). Does anyone have thoughts on this versus the original? (I don't want the lumed version—I want nothing to distract from that beautiful polishing on the hands and markers.)

Grateful for any thoughts/advice/etc.


----------



## jandrese

LastJV said:


> Hi guys--I've been stalking a Washi Chronomaster for almost a year and am finally ready to pull the trigger. But have two questions:
> 
> 1) Does anyone who's bought one have a recommendation for one seller over another? ie, Higuchi vs. Seiya?
> 
> 2) Just this month a limited edition model was released with a gold medallion, second hand, and Citizen mark on the dial (AQ4021-51W). Does anyone have thoughts on this versus the original? (I don't want the lumed version-I want nothing to distract from that beautiful polishing on the hands and markers.)
> 
> Grateful for any thoughts/advice/etc.


I can recommend Sakura Watches, I got my second Chronomaster from them. I've also purchased GS buckles from Seiya so they seem good too.

Not sure what makes that LE special other than the gold accents and the eagle on the dial. It seems to come with a strap, which is an added value. It looks the bomb so if you don't want lume consider that one is my opinion. Why not make it special?


----------



## blfan

I also believe the paper effect on the limited edition (AQ4021-51W) is slightly different from the original. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

I had a positive experience buying my AQ4020-03E from Higuchi, but his prices appear to be higher than Sakura.

I know nothing about the new AQ4021-51W, but I'm generally not a fan of 2-tone styles.


----------



## LastJV

What's the difference? I can't tell from the pictures and can't find anything written about the limited edition.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

LastJV said:


> What's the difference? I can't tell from the pictures and can't find anything written about the limited edition.


Are you using Google Translate or Chrome? There is information in the specs & text on Citizen's web site about the special paper, etc. You can also do a comparison w/other models.


----------



## dapticks

Sleek as it can be. Looks like a well made dial, I'll like to see one personally.


----------



## HorologicOptic

sushisumo said:


> had this beauty for awhile already.. just wanted to share some photos of it.. super under-rated as compared to the grand seikos. i wonder if the citizens will even get their value "unlocked"


Fantastic photos of this watch, not many images online do this model justice. Are you still enjoying it? How is the Duratect Platinum finish holding up? Any micro-scratches? Is the polished bezel taking any marks or dings?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Chasy

TrawlingOne said:


> Fantastic photos of this watch, not many images online do this model justice. Are you still enjoying it? How is the Duratect Platinum finish holding up? Any micro-scratches? Is the polished bezel taking any marks or dings?
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Pictures of used AQ1040 on eBay often show some scratches.
On my AQ1040 I had a few small scratches on bracelet and one large scratch on bezel within 2 months.

As far as I could see, used AQ4030 are sold without scratches on eBay.
In line with this, on my own AQ4030 there are no micro scratches or big scratches after 2 months of similar wear.

Could be luck or a newer tech on AQ4030.

Both AQ1040 and AQ4030 have harder coatings compared to Casio TIC.


----------



## jandrese

TrawlingOne said:


> Fantastic photos of this watch, not many images online do this model justice. Are you still enjoying it? How is the Duratect Platinum finish holding up? Any micro-scratches? Is the polished bezel taking any marks or dings?
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Every watch takes on some use marks. In my experience comparing apples to apples more or less GS and Citizen titanium are the most resistant to everyday marks. Citizen, however, is leagues ahead of GS in that arena with the Duratect especially the top alpha I believe it is.


----------



## Ziptie

Here's the thread on all things titanium.

The definitive Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium / Ti + IP / Duratect / MRK / DLC
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=3494498&share_type=t


----------



## HorologicOptic

Ziptie said:


> Here's the thread on all things titanium.
> 
> The definitive Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium / Ti + IP / Duratect / MRK / DLC
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=3494498&share_type=t


Good link, I've been lurking that thread for some time. Tons of great info gathered there.


----------



## HorologicOptic

Chasy said:


> Pictures of used AQ1040 on eBay often show some scratches.
> On my AQ1040 I had a few small scratches on bracelet and one large scratch on bezel within 2 months.
> 
> As far as I could see, used AQ4030 are sold without scratches on eBay.
> In line with this, on my own AQ4030 there are no micro scratches or big scratches after 2 months of similar wear.
> 
> Could be luck or a newer tech on AQ4030.
> 
> Both AQ1040 and AQ4030 have harder coatings compared to Casio TIC.


I appreciate your investigation, especially given the limited view we are able to get on details like this. Citizen technical representatives have assured me that AQ4030 models feature Duratect α treatment on their bezel as well as case and bracelet, so your experience with less worn bezels on used models could support this. Though perhaps this could just be a result of their relative newness.


----------



## Drito

The thickness is disappointing. Some Attesa models are thinner, less than 10mm thick despite more complicated movement.


----------



## Tom2517

Chronomasters are great watches but it’s over the top to say the movement is decorated to haute horology standards.


----------



## Tekkamaki

The Case / Bracelet look very similar to the Grand Classic in these pictures.


----------



## jandrese

Tom2517 said:


> Chronomasters are great watches but it's over the top to say the movement is decorated to haute horology standards.


Depends on how you define haute horology. There are gradations in the watch space. One can quibble over the quality of the execution brand by brand, movement by movement. For some, anything less than Philippe Dufour is not haute horology. After all, the likes of Patek and Journe employ machine executed movement finishing. Does that exclude them from the haute horology? This quartz movement is decorated with stripping, anglage, and polished screws, which are haute horology techniques. Super unusual for a quartz movement to have decoration at all let alone be attractively finished and beautifully designed. Sure, it's no Dufour but then again, a Dufour is orders of magnitude less capable as a time keeper. There is something for everyone.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho

Without any demerit towards GS mechanical mechanism but that date change is something beautifully satisfying on this Citizen Chronomaster line.


----------



## 1stiski

Fantastic looking Citizens . I do enjoy the Version without the lume. . Wow .


----------



## jcpmmx

Hi all!

What's the width of this watch (4030)?
Specs on OP and some website list it as 38.4mm but descriptions mention 40mm.

I have a 6 and a bit in wrist and it worries me how large this one would wear, since I like this more than the non-lumed option (4020, more wearable at 37.5mm supposedly).

I have no trips to Japan on the horizon to test them in the flesh so any inputs are welcomed!


----------



## Commisar

jandrese said:


> *Re: Citizen Chronomaster A060-T024271--A Giant Killer, maybe the GOAT*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the model number, it actually is not easy to locate. AQ4030-51A. Anyway, the black dial is quite striking in person. The colorway is less subtle than the white model. There is more contrast between the dial and the markers for instance. The dial goes from black to dark grey with sparkles. Really very nice. The texture of the paper is very fine. You need magnification to see paper fibers but I reckon they are breaking up the light in interesting ways.


I'd go with a back dial OR a white dial with gold indices and hands


----------



## Newnice

That watch is pretty much as good as it gets for a classic wristwatch, the apex of 100 years of development.

I would like to see it develop into a lineup with smaller models at 36mm or 38mm, maybe something at 34mm for unisex wear.

Day-date would be nice in a perpetual.

Is there some sort of hourly date change setting for travel/daylight savings so you don't lose the accuracy of the seconds hand? Many Citizen models already feature that. It would be too bad to have a 5spy watch where you lose 5 seconds each time you go through the daylight savings hour adjustment.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Newnice said:


> . . .
> Is there some sort of hourly date change setting for travel/daylight savings so you don't lose the accuracy of the seconds hand? Many Citizen models already feature that. It would be too bad to have a 5spy watch where you lose 5 seconds each time you go through the daylight savings hour adjustment.


Yes, like other Citizen movements, the A060 & A010 (instruction manual here) have an independently-adjustable hour hand.


----------



## jhdscript

Sorry for bumping the post but are you sure diameter is 40 mm because i m looking to get one


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

jhdscript said:


> Sorry for bumping the post but are you sure diameter is 40 mm because i m looking to get one


The AQ4030 series are no longer current models, though still available from some retailers, but they never changed size.


----------



## Xerxes300

jhdscript said:


> Sorry for bumping the post but are you sure diameter is 40 mm because i m looking to get one


they all range between 37.5 to 40mm. There's 5 +/- seconds per year on quartz (battery), 5 +/- seconds per year on eco-drive, 1 +/- seconds per year on eco-drive; Titanium and Steel.


----------

